# Manbags, anyone?



## Foxgal (Jun 15, 2017)

As a woman, my main obsession for the past few decades has been handbags. I stumbled upon this article in GQ:









Drake Isn't the Only Man Who Loves Birkins


The world’s most coveted handbag has become a new kind of menswear grail.




www.gq.com





So, fellas, any bag aficionados out there? If so, what do you have? Or do you enjoy buying for your significant other?


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

Vegas Dave? 

'Nuff said.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Seems like an attempt to make something out of a big old nothing. 
Watches are men's equivalent of handbags: something with functionality but raised to the level of a fetish item.


----------



## HeadedToTexas (Feb 24, 2018)

No.


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Foxgal said:


> As a woman, my main obsession for the past few decades has been handbags. I stumbled upon this article in GQ:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a man bag that I have only worn when traveling in Europe. It's really more of a small luggage piece to carry all the stuff one needs when traveling. To be honest ... I love it. It's perfect for it's intended use.

Monaco  France  and Italy 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

Dougiebaby said:


> I have a man bag that I have only worn when traveling in Europe. It's really more of a small luggage piece to carry all the stuff one needs when traveling. To be honest ... I love it. It's perfect for it's intended use.
> 
> Monaco  France  and Italy
> 
> ...


Perfectly acceptable (and practical), particularly when traveling/on the walk, all day. But those other things in the op? No.


----------



## plohmann (Jan 7, 2007)

Dougiebaby said:


> I have a man bag that I have only worn when traveling in Europe. It's really more of a small luggage piece to carry all the stuff one needs when traveling. To be honest ... I love it. It's perfect for it's intended use.
> 
> Monaco  France  and Italy
> 
> ...


They are super handy in parts of the world where they are the norm. In the U.S., not so much. I also quite happily wear Sauvage and La Perla swim trunks when on the beach in Greece, Bulgaria or Romania but would never, ever in a million years wear them on a beach in New England or anywhere else in the U.S.


----------



## BerutoSenpai (Sep 7, 2016)

I always use outdoor brands instead of fashion brands even if I do not go outdoors that much. Kinda like a desk diver guy.


----------



## Foxgal (Jun 15, 2017)

Dougiebaby said:


> I have a man bag that I have only worn when traveling in Europe. It's really more of a small luggage piece to carry all the stuff one needs when traveling. To be honest ... I love it. It's perfect for it's intended use.
> 
> Monaco  France  and Italy
> 
> ...


Looks great! Very nice strap and it looks like beautiful leather! Is it any particular brand?

Agree, in North America there seems to be this attitude that bags are for "sissies" unless it's a backpack or work briefcase. But in Europe where the lifestyle is more urban and walking-based, they're more accepted.

BTW, my husband says he'd never be caught dead carrying a bag so I end up being the pack mule for his wallet, reading glasses, etc. Therefore I can justify my bag purchases?


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

I love man bags and have three in different sizes, from SF Bags, Tom Bihn, and Rickshaw. The Bihn Large Cafe Bag is my work bag (or was in the before-times when I went in to the office &#8230


----------



## KABAROV (Jan 20, 2011)

I love bags, ill admit it. But I have only 2 "travel" sized bags that I take in the summer or when travelling via foot. Those are a citaden pm and an original archer bag, both from LV. I bought them over 10 years ago and the prices were way more reasonable then. No way i'd pay close to 2k for an lv man bag. 

The bags im really a sucker for though are duffel bags. I have a few nice ones including a couple tumi ones. Funny enough, the breifcase I bought for my wife was a men's lv.


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

No not for me I know better to even consider buying my wife a purse. As far as I go I did buy us matching Tumi back packs for traveling and also a Tumi clutch type two tone leather zip wallet that she likes. Once in awhile I still use a waist pack when on vacation.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmandragon (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## ggVGd (Sep 23, 2009)

Closest I've come or will likely go is a Filson briefcase. But I do admire those that have them and can really pull them off, especially those sartorialists with perfectly fitted suits.


----------



## Foxgal (Jun 15, 2017)

KABAROV said:


> I love bags, ill admit it. But I have only 2 "travel" sized bags that I take in the summer or when travelling via foot. Those are a citaden pm and an original archer bag, both from LV. I bought them over 10 years ago and the prices were way more reasonable then. No way i'd pay close to 2k for an lv man bag.
> 
> The bags im really a sucker for though are duffel bags. I have a few nice ones including a couple tumi ones. Funny enough, the breifcase I bought for my wife was a men's lv.


I agree LV makes some very nice bags for men, and that the prices have gotten ridiculous lately. 10 years ago I got a Neverfull tote for $700 and now they are $1580! For coated canvas!

I'm actually really impressed with Coach lately for quality at the price point. I got my son this card case as he was needing a wallet (and we had an inside joke about the skull from 'Snow White') - full glovetanned leather less than $100.


----------



## Foxgal (Jun 15, 2017)

Avo said:


> I love man bags and have three in different sizes, from SF Bags, Tom Bihn, and Rickshaw. The Bihn Large Cafe Bag is my work bag (or was in the before-times when I went in to the office &#8230
> 
> View attachment 15615506
> View attachment 15615508
> ...


The leather on that top one is wonderful! You can tell it's just going to get better with age!


----------



## Stowie (Jul 6, 2020)

Kate Spade for the family, I myself am not into bags of any sort.


----------



## Meanoldmanning (Dec 12, 2017)

I used to use a Timbuk2 messenger bag or a MountainSmith tour pack back in the late 80s/early 90s when I rode my bikes all the time for transportation. Does that count?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Closest I ever got was buying various nice bags for ex girlfriends, ex wives, and most recently a beautiful Longchamp bag for my sister that I will give her for Christmas. I appreciate the design and style of luxury they exude but for me personally,...... no.


----------



## LuckyTime35 (Mar 22, 2017)

"It's a satchel, Indiana Jones has one"


----------



## Foxgal (Jun 15, 2017)

We just opened our Xmas and hubby wanted to show off his new bag. Yes, I understand I'm completely diminishing the whole point of this thread but couldn't help it!


----------



## enzom09 (Mar 22, 2020)

Foxgal said:


> As a woman, my main obsession for the past few decades has been handbags. I stumbled upon this article in GQ:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have an all black versace belt bag that I wear 7-8 months a year, until I need to bust out my huge winter parka. It packs my phone, wallet, hand sanitizer, glasses wipes, tissues, door opener and keys. Super versatile. As someone who wears slim slacks and jeans, I'm glad I don't have to fit those in my pocket and my wife is glad she doesn't get the spillover 

I think I'm okay with one bag for now. I don't see myself getting something else unless it's a nice carryall/duffel.

My wife is a big fan of bags and it's trying to get one in every important color and from the major luxury brands. I got her a YSL bag last year and she already has LV, Gucci and Prada. Next gift for her will be a Chanel bag. I think after that she just wants an Hermes to complete her collection. She of course has less expensive brands as well that are her work horse bags: Tory Burch, MK and Botkier. Maybe she'll be like me though when I say "last watch" and proceed to add 4 more within 8 months 

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Meanoldmanning (Dec 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Foxgal said:


> Looks great! Very nice strap and it looks like beautiful leather! Is it any particular brand?
> 
> Agree, in North America there seems to be this attitude that bags are for "sissies" unless it's a backpack or work briefcase. But in Europe where the lifestyle is more urban and walking-based, they're more accepted.
> 
> BTW, my husband says he'd never be caught dead carrying a bag so I end up being the pack mule for his wallet, reading glasses, etc. Therefore I can justify my bag purchases


Thanks Foxgal!

It's actually just a Coach. It's a thick British tan leather.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

KABAROV said:


> I love bags, ill admit it. But I have only 2 "travel" sized bags that I take in the summer or when travelling via foot. Those are a citaden pm and an original archer bag, both from LV. I bought them over 10 years ago and the prices were way more reasonable then. No way i'd pay close to 2k for an lv man bag.
> 
> The bags im really a sucker for though are duffel bags. I have a few nice ones including a couple tumi ones. Funny enough, the breifcase I bought for my wife was a men's lv.


I just picked up an LV duffel bag (Keepall 50) for weekend travel. I love it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

I will never ever wear a man bag. Not because I think they are ugly. I think a lot the bags for men and women look very nice. I would never wear a man bag because I don’t wan to carry more crap and garbage. Has anyone ever looked inside a women’s purse? LOLzzzzzzzzz

I will stick to carrying my wallet, phone and keys crap free. 


Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Foxgal said:


> We just opened our Xmas and hubby wanted to show off his new bag. Yes, I understand I'm completely diminishing the whole point of this thread but couldn't help it!
> 
> View attachment 15615739












Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Foxgal (Jun 15, 2017)

Dougiebaby said:


> Thanks Foxgal!
> 
> It's actually just a Coach. It's a thick British tan leather.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never say "just a Coach"! Coach makes great bags and their glovetanned leather is hard to beat! They've always had firm standing in my collection


----------



## johnmrson (Dec 12, 2009)

I do like a stylist leather cross body bag to keep stuff in.


----------



## Foxgal (Jun 15, 2017)

Heljestrand said:


> Closest I ever got was buying various nice bags for ex girlfriends, ex wives, and most recently a beautiful Longchamp bag for my sister that I will give her for Christmas. I appreciate the design and style of luxury they exude but for me personally,...... no.


Nice gift! I'm sure she'll love it. What design?


----------



## watchmandragon (Oct 19, 2020)

I may need to get my first man bag to carry around my Christmas present. This is a beast of a watch that deserved to be stored in a man bag:


----------



## Foxgal (Jun 15, 2017)

enzom09 said:


> I have an all black versace belt bag that I wear 7-8 months a year, until I need to bust out my huge winter parka. It packs my phone, wallet, hand sanitizer, glasses wipes, tissues, door opener and keys. Super versatile. As someone who wears slim slacks and jeans, I'm glad I don't have to fit those in my pocket and my wife is glad she doesn't get the spillover
> 
> I think I'm okay with one bag for now. I don't see myself getting something else unless it's a nice carryall/duffel.
> 
> ...


A Versace belt bag sounds nice! What YSL did you get your wife? I have the Loulou and love it!

I know, Chanel and Hermes are the two big grails for most women. I've just heard lots of horror stories about Chanel quality lately, and both are getting expensive to the point of insanity. I just don't think I could do it....unless I found a great deal on a vintage one. I actually did use to have a Hermes Kelly made in 1959! And stupidly sold it because it was too delicate for daily use.


----------



## Foxgal (Jun 15, 2017)

Dougiebaby said:


> I just picked up an LV duffel bag (Keepall 50) for weekend travel. I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a classy looking ensemble. I like LV's graphite monogram much better than the classic brown!


----------



## Foxgal (Jun 15, 2017)

watchmandragon said:


> I may need to get my first man bag to carry around my Christmas present. This is a beast of a watch that deserved to be stored in a man bag:
> 
> View attachment 15616366


Wow, that is a beast! You'll build up your bicep telling the time! Merry Christmas!


----------



## enzom09 (Mar 22, 2020)

Foxgal said:


> A Versace belt bag sounds nice! What YSL did you get your wife? I have the Loulou and love it!
> 
> I know, Chanel and Hermes are the two big grails for most women. I've just heard lots of horror stories about Chanel quality lately, and both are getting expensive to the point of insanity. I just don't think I could do it....unless I found a great deal on a vintage one. I actually did use to have a Hermes Kelly made in 1959! And stupidly sold it because it was too delicate for daily use.


It is! I don't wear it around my belt though, and instead it hangs across my chest.

I got her the Cassandra bag!

Hmm I hadn't read that about the Chanel bags, I know she specifically is looking at the iconic flap bag. Hopefully that one is still made well because it's not one of their less expensive bags. I know their bags can be made in either Italy or Spain now, so I wonder if that plays a role?

It's insane how much the price of these goods have gone up recently. For LV especially. There are somehow always lines there and at Gucci, which blows my mind, especially during the current pandemic.

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxgal (Jun 15, 2017)

enzom09 said:


> It is! I don't wear it around my belt though, and instead it hangs across my chest.
> 
> I got her the Cassandra bag!
> 
> ...


The Cassandra is gorgeous! I wanted to get the top handle version but the color I liked sold out before I pulled the trigger. Saved my wallet!

Totally agree how crazy prices are. I actually am sticking more to contemporary brands lately like Alexander Wang, Coach, and Staud. More value for what you get imho.

If your wife doesn't already follow Purseblog and The PurseForum, there is loads of useful info there. Recent article about Chanel: The Rumor Mill is Swirling on a Chanel Price Increase in 2021 - PurseBlog


----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## Canadian_Kyle (May 14, 2020)

The only bag I really carry around is my Chrome citizen. Had it for more than 10 years now and it's still as strong as the day I got it.

Otherwise a normal duffle bag is good 









Sent from my Phone 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sergeant Major (Dec 13, 2019)

No need for a purse. I see the bottomless pit it is for my wife. A bag of holding. Chaos in a sack 

Nope.


----------



## nemozeco (Aug 29, 2011)

I wouldn't really see myself wearing a nurse. But some guys manage to really pull it off.

Sent from my MI 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

nemozeco said:


> I wouldn't really see myself wearing a *nurse*. But some guys manage to really pull it off.
> 
> Sent from my MI 9 using Tapatalk


It depends on what the nurse looks like, no?


----------



## Time4Good (Dec 22, 2019)

I usually have some sort of bag or another. Professionally, I alternate back and forth between a Filson Field Satchel (the now discontinued model made entirely from bridle leather) and a Saddleback Leather messenger. It's sounds weird to say this, but I hands down prefer the Filson bag and find it superior in every way to the Saddleback yet I find myself using the Saddleback more on a day-to-day basis. It's probably because not only do I know I'm not going to damage it and also I wouldn't care as much if I did. Both make a statement though, and inspire bag-envy often.

For more casual settings and travel, I just picked up a new messenger-style bag from Coronado Leather in this super cool Moss Green color Chromexcel. I think their retro styled mailbags are really cool (handmade in San Diego), and when this color came out last month as a limited release (25 pcs) I had to pull the trigger. Looking forward to putting it to good use!


----------



## 5 Miler (Dec 30, 2016)

Ah, No. The only bag I used besides luggage is this one from my days in the military. It was functional and held everything I owned.


----------



## nemozeco (Aug 29, 2011)

GrouchoM said:


> It depends on what the nurse looks like, no?


That's absolutely true but i meant *murse*. The autocorrect on my phone got me to say silly things.


----------



## Foxgal (Jun 15, 2017)

Time4Good said:


> I usually have some sort of bag or another. Professionally, I alternate back and forth between a Filson Field Satchel (the now discontinued model made entirely from bridle leather) and a Saddleback Leather messenger. It's sounds weird to say this, but I hands down prefer the Filson bag and find it superior in every way to the Saddleback yet I find myself using the Saddleback more on a day-to-day basis. It's probably because not only do I know I'm not going to damage it and also I wouldn't care as much if I did. Both make a statement though, and inspire bag-envy often.
> 
> For more casual settings and travel, I just picked up a new messenger-style bag from Coronado Leather in this super cool Moss Green color Chromexcel. I think their retro styled mailbags are really cool (handmade in San Diego), and when this color came out last month as a limited release (25 pcs) I had to pull the trigger. Looking forward to putting it to good use!
> View attachment 15620424


That looks like gorgeous and durable leather. LOVE the color


----------



## Foxgal (Jun 15, 2017)

It seems like glovetanned and brindle leather are popular. I understand Coach has long been considered a woman's brand, maybe with more of a young contemporary vibe. But what they've been doing lately has been knocking it out of the park in terms of quality and design for price, especially with their 1941 and Originals collections based on their leather-making heritage. I'd say my Coach bags are as good as, or even better, quality that my YSL and Givenchy bags.

A few of their offerings for men:


----------



## SMB72 (Apr 19, 2020)

I mostly use a small Macpac backpack for carrying stuff to work and when travelling, but also have a few shoulder bags: a Billingham for my camera gear when travelling, a brown leather Ecco that I take to work, or travelling, when I want to be a bit more fancy and don't have too much to carry, and an old black Antler bag I rarely use because it is pretty heavy.


----------



## Jadg (Oct 21, 2015)

I've owned a few "man bags" by Picard, and would highly recommend them.


----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## PCCM (Feb 3, 2015)

I carry my tablet to work in an old military map bag, I think it was Czech. Looks similar to this.


----------



## brianinCA (Jan 13, 2014)

Foxgal said:


> As a woman, my main obsession for the past few decades has been handbags. I stumbled upon this article in GQ:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. That guy is a meme.


----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

I was totally a bag lady in a past life. Chrome messenger bags are my thing. I must have ten of them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## ChrisQP09 (Jan 16, 2021)

I like the idea of one but just not had the chance to take advantage of one yet. Don't live in Monaco!


----------



## ChrisQP09 (Jan 16, 2021)

SolarPower said:


>


Loving the piston, static art!


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

ChrisQP09 said:


> Loving the piston, static art!


We are talking manbags after all, don't we ?


----------



## NatiLad79 (Sep 22, 2020)

Living in Europe you see man bags more than in the US. It's more widely acceptable, as kids and teenagers wear them. Definitely a cultural thing. Personally I figure, individually, if it can't fit in my trouser pockets, rucksack (aka bookbag), or briefcase then i don't need to carry that item with me


----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)

New man bag to haul my manly toys...


----------



## casselmb (Feb 28, 2011)

I don’t know if this counts as a man bag, but I have a Saddleback Leather classic briefcase. I used to only use it while traveling but I’ve started carrying it daily to work as my laptop bag. Bigger and heavier than necessary but love the look of it. And it only gets better with use.


----------



## Herb1953 (Apr 3, 2020)

Not what is really being asked, but before my retirement I always carried a good soft leather briefcase, my last avDooney and Burke. Have as many cases as watches and still carry one often.


----------



## casselmb (Feb 28, 2011)

casselmb said:


> I don't know if this counts as a man bag, but I have a Saddleback Leather classic briefcase. I used to only use it while traveling but I've started carrying it daily to work as my laptop bag. Bigger and heavier than necessary but love the look of it. And it only gets better with use.


Here it is at rest.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RJMonterey (Mar 11, 2020)

I wouldn't necessarily call it a man bag.... it is my GO bag when we travel, Maxpedition Jumbo. Has designated spaces for everything I need to carry


----------



## gball (Jul 11, 2018)

I carry a Hugo Boss leather bag. It's the perfect size and extremely well made. Looks very close but not quite identical to this:


----------



## Drksaint (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## G-Shocky (Apr 13, 2013)

Nope. I have a Tom Bihn messenger type bag for work but that’s it.


----------

